# How can i over clock my hd radeon 5670?



## toddsteff1493 (Sep 9, 2010)

OK guys i noticed my gaming isn't running as smoothly as i would like so i looked at my ccc and noticed something a tad bit weird. I went to my ati overdrive and bumped up my gpu clock settings to 850 mhz and my memory clock to 1050mhz. But i notice at the bottom it is reading that my current is 157mhz clock settings and 300 mhz memory clock running at 45 c with just cause 2 running, i really want to improve these numbers how can i do this without ccc because it obviously is not working.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

It is working, When you Alt-tab your GPU will automatically revert back too 2d mode and lower clock speeds to save power sense its not needed in 2d mode. If the game Isn't running as smooth as you want then you need to upgrade your gpu. No Amount of GPU OCing will give results that will make the game playable unless you went extreme by messing with the stock voltages, only the MSI gpu bios will let you do this. Your average gpu OC will only net you about 5 or so extra frames a sec.


----------

